
Belly of the Beast: Illicit Photos from Inside the Soviet GEV Plane “Ekranoplan” - Osiris30
https://www.rferl.org/a/photographer-sneaks-inside-the-legendary-soviet-ekranoplan/30777774.html
======
gregoriol
Amazing pictures! I hope this machine can be preserved and made visible to
people: engineers and children will be amazed!

However, I don't believe their story of a guard sleeping while they were
walking through metal frame and taking pictures with flashes. Bet that they
paid the guard and agreed on the story he was sleeping to not put him in
trouble...

~~~
aaron695
> Bet that they paid the guard and agreed on the story he was sleeping to not
> put him in trouble...

Nice call.

I remember we went to a illicit rocket gambling site after hours on the Thai
Cambodia border and took some photos, the same, except he was also rotten
drunk, I'd guess possibly the same here, bored and keen to see people :)

~~~
solotronics
What is rocket gambling!?

~~~
aaron695
Exactly that. Fire up a rocket, bet where it lands. Multi billion $ off books
industry.

------
076ae80a-3c97-4
Here's a great video to accompany this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVdH_dYlVB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVdH_dYlVB8)
The rest of this guys channel is equally as good, the animations are
fantastic.

------
necovek
While I loved reading about it, it's curious someone felt the need to do this
weeks before it was presented to the general public. I mean what's the point
not waiting a bit more?

------
econcon
They failed because the efficiency was theoretical and never tested before in
practical terms on real cargo sea routes.

~~~
rbanffy
I think the big issue was that they were tricky to take off and land in less
than perfect sea conditions, their main advantage in efficiency getting mostly
erased by cheap and abundant air travel infrastructure.

